# Four drawer chest .



## cherilton (27 Jun 2006)

I made a chest of drawers one day last week and thought i would try with the aid of pics show you guys how i make them. Thought it interesting to have your comments on what you think to my methods!
Cheers Graham

http://s75.photobucket.com/albums/i282/ ... struction/


----------



## CHJ (27 Jun 2006)

I like it for the following reasons:
Simplified design, overcoming several 'draw fit' obstacles without looking crude.
Solid construction to withstand daily use. 
Easily refurbished in later years if draw runners show wear.


----------



## mailee (27 Jun 2006)

IN A DAY! That's it i am giving up! Brilliant. I wish i could work that fast and end up with something coming close to those mate. Very nice indeed, put mine to shame.


----------



## Newbie_Neil (27 Jun 2006)

Hi Cherilton

We've had a discussion and you've been banned for working much too quickly. :lol: :lol: 

Seriously though, thanks for sharing it with us.

Cheers
Neil


----------



## Mcluma (27 Jun 2006)

Very nice work


----------



## PowerTool (27 Jun 2006)

Very nice work,and thanks for the time taken for all the photos as well.

Just to stop us all from feeling inferior in terms of workrate :-

1)Have you made this design before ?
2)Were you set up for a production-run?
3)How long are your "days" ? :lol: 

Andrew


----------



## engineer one (27 Jun 2006)

forget building the chest in a day, take me that long to set up the
camera and take the photos. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

nice work.

paul :wink:


----------



## cherilton (27 Jun 2006)

Well i really made a pair of them, but bear in mind they are fairly simple and i am doing it all day every day. But they were not made as part of a production run because i do bespoke items and so dont have the need to set up for that. I do try and make things as easy as possible for myself so use setting blocks for the saw etc. And i have a bank of 5 routers set up mounted underneath a bench to do various jobs which speeds things up alot. That now sounds as though i am set up for production runs but i use the bench for all my routering jobs.


Cheers Graham


----------



## JFC (27 Jun 2006)

Hang on ! 5 routers ? :shock: I take it your a single man :lol: :lol: 
Thanks for posting by the way


----------



## Waka (28 Jun 2006)

Nice cabinet, although I'm a bit disappointed it only took a day, you really shouldn't take your time.


----------



## Colin C (28 Jun 2006)

cherilton":29jrp0iy said:


> Well i really made a pair of them, but bear in mind they are fairly simple and i am doing it all day every day. But they were not made as part of a production run because i do bespoke items and so dont have the need to set up for that. I do try and make things as easy as possible for myself so use setting blocks for the saw etc. And i have a bank of 5 routers set up mounted underneath a bench to do various jobs which speeds things up alot. That now sounds as though i am set up for production runs but i use the bench for all my routering jobs.
> 
> 
> Cheers Graham


Now you are just showing off ( Hopefully no mentions my posts about my work :-$ )
A pair in a day well done and 5 routers, well I guess I will have to get rid of a few to have 5 :roll: :shock:  ( it was only when you said you had 5 , it got me think as to how many I had but not saying)


----------



## Freetochat (28 Jun 2006)

Well Done. Nice working methods, simple design and pleasing results!


----------



## CYC (28 Jun 2006)

Hey, if simple construction is key, why not assemble the face frame with pockets screws. Tenons and mortices don't really add strength to the piece (I could be wrong here, I am no pro). Compare to T&M, pocket screws will probably make the frame construction at least twice as fast.

My 2 pence.


----------



## cherilton (28 Jun 2006)

I do agree about the pocket joints and to be honest i quiet often do use them, but thought i would make a special effort for you guys! :wink: 
And i sense another post coming on titled ' WHO HAS THE MOST ROUTERS 'in their workshop.   

Graham


----------



## dedee (28 Jun 2006)

Graham,
where I live we only have 24 hours in a day :lol: 

Do i understand right? You have 5 routers mounted at the same time?


> And i have a bank of 5 routers set up mounted underneath a bench


That must be some router table , any pics?

Andy


----------



## cherilton (28 Jun 2006)

Its a simple bench 7 foot long and 2 foot wide topped with MDF and then the routers hang underneath. On it i do-
Door panels
Drawer fronts
Door scribes
Rebating
Beading moulding

I will get some pics tomorrow if you wish.
Graham

PS: I only do 8 hours a day,


----------



## Colin C (28 Jun 2006)

cherilton":3n13h91f said:


> And i sense another post coming on titled ' WHO HAS THE MOST ROUTERS 'in their workshop.
> 
> Graham


Now why would that start  O


----------



## dedee (29 Jun 2006)

cherilton":1w7l8nby said:


> I will get some pics tomorrow if you wish.



Only if you have the time? :lol: Do you have seperate fences for each router?



cherilton":1w7l8nby said:


> PS: I only do 8 hours a day,


Now stop it I can't take anymore :lol:

Andy


----------



## Anonymous (29 Jun 2006)

It took you 8 whole hours :shock: Not bad :wink: Not bad at all


----------



## CYC (29 Jun 2006)

I would love to see this 5 router table  I am intrigued too.


----------



## cherilton (29 Jun 2006)

Ok here it is.  

Please bear in mind that i only made the table when i first started up in work as a stop gap way to do the jobs i needed to do, and i still use it. So i know it looks a bit dodgy but the principle of it is very effiecient. Its a compact machine based workstation.
Cheers Graham

http://s75.photobucket.com/albums/i282/ ... r%20table/


----------



## Colin C (29 Jun 2006)

Now you have shown us the table cherilton  
come on dont hold us in surspenders, with routers do you have :roll: :wink:
( wishing I had the room for some thing like that)  :mrgreen:


----------



## cherilton (29 Jun 2006)

Colin, what are you like!  

They are a couple of hitachi's, not sure which model.
A freud, not sure which model
And a couple of trends

The freud is the most powerfull, then the hitachi's and the trends are the smallest. 

The panel cutter uses the freud, the stile cutter and drawer front cutter uses hitachi's and the rebater and bead cutter uses the others.

graham


----------



## dedee (29 Jun 2006)

Graham, thanks for the pics. Your table is amazingly basic but obviously effective.

Andy


----------



## Colin C (29 Jun 2006)

cherilton":1y3b14ff said:


> Colin, what are you like!
> 
> 
> 
> graham


I dont know what you mean  :lol:


----------



## CYC (3 Jul 2006)

Thanks Graham for showing us. It's indeed geared for production and must be well suited for it too :wink: 
This is really educational, thanks.


----------

